# Brats or sausage or bacon or sticks



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

What do you have your snow goose made into? Do you prepare them yourself or hire the butcher?
I prefer cheddar brats and sticks! I hire the butcher! Just kinda looking for some new ideas for this spring?


----------



## wuttheflock (Jul 2, 2009)

I have mine made into brats at the butcher, pineapple and krautwurst are fresh, maple and pepper polish are smoked.They mix the goose breast 50/50 with pork, the last batch I brought in 35 lbs. of meat and got 70 lbs. of brats, lots of good eating! I split them with my hunting buddy, comes out to $4.00 something a package of 6. Going to try some summer sausage this year and some new flavors of brats. :beer: Good luck hunting this spring guys, I'm looking forward to sloshing around in the mud !! :lol:


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

I have the brats and sticks made as well. But my favorites are breakfast and italian sausage! My daughter has been eating goose for 5 years and doesn't know it! Great stuff! In fact, I made lasagna for Christmas Eve dinner with the italian sausage for my entire family and friends! It was devoured...........


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

You mix in enough pork,spices,chemicals,smoke etc and you can disguise just about anything..even snow geese.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Redwine Italian Sausage. 70% 30% goose to pork. friggin awesome, I can provide the recipe. Caution *Orgasm in your mouth*


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

For you guys making Italian sausage, care to share the recipe? I made about 100# of Italian (half hot, half sweet) using some kits I modified, and it was good, but I feel it can be better.

Thanks


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Here it is. if I find this on the net my ancestors will hunt you down and kill you while you sleep. :x

Italian Sweet Fennel Sausage (5lb batch)

70% goose to pork mixture
4 garlic cloves, minced 
4 tsp kosher salt
2 tbsp fennel seed 
1 tbsp ground black pepper
1/8 tbsp ground allspice
1 tsp dried oregano
1/2 cup dry red wine 
medium hog casings

Grind the pork and goose together in a food grinder with a 3/8 inch plate.Add garlic, salt, spices, and wine.
Mix well with your hands. Stuff into casing, I like em BBQed


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

SkunkNipples said:


> Here it is. if I find this on the net my ancestors will hunt you down and kill you while you sleep. :x
> 
> Italian Sweet Fennel Sausage (5lb batch)


Thanks. We just bought a bunch of chicken on sale, I'll try some with it soon.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Homemade Jerky is what I did last year.

Just grind the goose and I used the store bought Hi Mountain Goose Jerky mix that you can find anywhere-
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home-Cab ... 734173.uts

I did 10 lbs one day from a hunt I did by myself. It all turned out great and never had someone complain, they were more shocked that it was goose they were eating. I like doing sticks with Canadians, but its all good.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Homemade Jerky is what I did last year.
> 
> Just grind the goose and I used the store bought Hi Mountain Goose Jerky mix that you can find anywhere-
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home-Cab ... 734173.uts
> ...


 I used to use that stuff and it's not bad. However,I switched to Smoking Gun jerky marinade and it is by far the easiest and best tasting I've ever tried. You can google their website or Scheel's carries it, damn good stuff.

Alex


----------

